# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle أهداءات تعريب S4_SCH-I545 على EFT Dongle

## Shamseldeen Victory

*
مرحبا بكم
تجربة ناجحة لتعريب S4_SCH-I545 على EFT Dongle
ANDROID 5.0.1
التعريب ثابت مع الروت        *

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم حبيبي شمس_

----------

